# Hello from Alabama!



## *Gigi* (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi! My name is Alicia and I am new to the site.  I am a complete and total makeup junkie and am happy to be here!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Alicia


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy to have you join us!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 16, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## bama_beauty (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## k.a.t (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome Alicia! hope u enjoy it here


----------



## melliquor (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## kitanablade3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Alicia~
Nice to meet you!
I'm from Alabama also, I'm up in Huntsville. What part of AL are you from?
See you around!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

and we're glad to have you, alicia!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to Spektra


----------

